
Online dating → when limiting the technology is actually a good thing - SingleSpot
A dating app that only shows singles currently in bars and cafés around you. And that&#x27;s all it does. The rest is on you ;-)<p>The goal is to make dating social and fun again, by removing all virtual interactions and keeping just the right amount of technology.<p>→ <i>Short intro video</i>: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;rWuDLKnzXYY (it&#x27;s a fun one!)<p>→ <i>Website</i>: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;singlespotapp.com&#x2F;<p>→ <i>App Store</i>: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;2UPXCNq<p>→ <i>Google Play</i>: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2uk71kW
======
some-guy-638451
I do like the idea of making it simpler... but also feel like I'd be really
putting myself out there, and have this fear that I'd wake up in a bathtub
somewhere missing a kidney.

~~~
abrugsch
wow... is that really a thing? I used to hear rumours/urban legends like this
of certain venues when I was in my early days of nightclubbing... before I
went away to college, living at home and the rumours were about venues in
nearby $BIG_CITY

That was in the mid 90's...

------
ltmi600
Great idea

